# Fecal body odor mentioned in shape.com article...



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.shape.com/lifestyle/mind-and-body/do-you-smell-10-sneaky-sources-body-odor?page=4

Progress?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes,this is progress,,now more people will understand what we are going through...and wont think we are passing gas in their face


----------

